# Gas Gauge doesnt move or go down when engine is switched off!!



## deman (Jul 6, 2007)

The gas gauge does not go down after turning the engine off on my 91 maxima, all the other gauges go down. Is it an electrical problem?.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

The fuel guage shouldnt go down when you turn the car off.


----------



## benstoked (Sep 19, 2007)

*okaaayyy....*

Yeah thats normal. if anyone has a 3rd gen that doesnt do that, say so.
:fluffy:


----------

